# BUG REPORT: Loss of audio on SAT or OTA after parked on OTA for x hours



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

After being parked on OTA for many hours, then tune to a SAT station, sometimes the audio is gone. Other times, the audio will be missign on OTA but there on SAT. Only a reboot fixes the problem.

THis has happened probably 4 times in the past 2 weeks. Very annoying.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Awwww c'mon, no one else has seen this?


----------



## jbanks15 (Jan 20, 2006)

i have had it a few times as you describe. reboot fixes it.


----------



## Mark Strube (May 10, 2006)

This has happened to my mom several times, and I'm not always there to reboot it. (I'd have her do it, but one of the reasons we have DishNetwork with so many channels is because she's disabled and spends a lot of time in bed.)

It'd be nice to see this bug fixed.


----------



## Mark Strube (May 10, 2006)

Logray - Any idea if this doesn't happen when using digital audio out? We're just using the analog stereo out for now (the RCA red & white connectors).


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

not sure, i'm only seeing it with rca, but haven't noticed or tried with toslink. i'll do some tests next time it happens.


----------



## sherlock1 (Feb 6, 2006)

logray said:


> not sure, i'm only seeing it with rca, but haven't noticed or tried with toslink. i'll do some tests next time it happens.


I've had this happen several times when viewing OTA HD. It was only when the signal was marginal and went off a time or two and came back on. Finally it would just go off and require a reboot.

I haven't had that happen since I improved the OTA antenna.

Hope that helps.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

*Same issue with my VIP211. I average at least one time a day rebooting this unit and it is my second unit with the same issues. I don't think we should be paying full price until Dish Network corrects the problems with their receivers. *


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

sherlock1 said:


> I've had this happen several times when viewing OTA HD. It was only when the signal was marginal and went off a time or two and came back on. Finally it would just go off and require a reboot.
> 
> I haven't had that happen since I improved the OTA antenna.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Last week I had to do reset due to the same problem are 15 times, no kidding. I called Dish about 6 tiomes to ***** about. The final time I called I told the Tech Support person I am not going to do another reset as I already have and it dows not resolve it, also i refused to the check switch agin as that doesn't help either. She asked me to go to system info and read software version and dnsap or what ever its called and said their was an upgrade for it and she will initialize it. I was told it may take 20 mins and in the mean while do not change channels oruse the guide or menu. Well it has been about 5 days since then and I still have not got hat update to my dnasp. 
My problem was that even with 80-85 signal on OTA it would suddenly freeze the picture and then when you change channels whether OTA, regular or HD channels they would all be black. You can see the banner, the menu and the guide but no picture. However, you still got audio. The only way you could fix it was with a re-boot, which is about a 7-8 minute process as it takes to long to download the guide. 
Today i noticed on my HD ota's during CSI the audio was choppy and slow on all OTA's so I had to do the reboot again.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Just for the record, I noticed a similar incident. I think the audio came back after turning the 211 off and back on. I will be on alert if it happens again.


----------

